# New 'Birds On Th' Horizon .....



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

SneakY peekY at the new 640X640 displays from Humminbird!!!

:chillin:


W I D E R for 2009!

The 788 is "just" the dual beam without SI...
:evilsmile















The 798 HAS the SI and they are awesome looking!














*Specifications:*​ 

*Display Size: 5" Diagonal*
*Display Matrix: 640V x 640H*
*Display Type: 256 Color TFT*
*Power Output (RMS): 500 Watts*
*Power Output (Peak to Peak): 4000 Watts*
*Operating Frequency: 83kHz, 200kHz & 455kHz*
*Sonar Coverage: 83kHz:60° @ -10db; 200kHz:20° @ -10db; 455kHz2) 84° @ -10db(180° Total coverage)*
*Depth Capability: 1500ft 2D, 150ft Side Imaging*
*Target Separation: 2 1/2 Inches*
*Temperature: Included in Transducer*
*Speed: GPS Speed Included*
*Standard Transducer: Side Imaging/DualBeam PLUS*
*Transducer Mounting: Transom Mount Standard*
*Unit Mounting: Quick disconnect tilt and swivel*
*Unit Size (Standard Mount): 6.9W x 7.5H x 4.5D (min)*
*Communication: NMEA 0183 Data Output, Humminbird Fishing System Network*
*GPS Receiver: External 50 Channel GPS with WAAS, 20 foot cable*
*Waypoints, Routes & Tracks: 3,000 Waypoints, 50 Routes, 50 Tracks with 20,000 Points Each*
*Cartography: Built-in 30 meters UniMap** (U.S. Maps Only)*

:woohoo1:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Put your orders in now and I'll make sure you are the first on your block to get one!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Others area already selling them SLO-POKE.
:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Be willing to bet no one in GR has one... at least not that they bought local. I CAN get them... just can't get them in stock. Sucks!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I do however have one of these in stock:

http://store.humminbird.com/humminb...0-series/997c-si-combo-nvb/prod406970-1V.html










And one of these:

http://store.humminbird.com/humminb.../700-series/797c2i-si-combo/prod407220-1.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

How much for the 997c?














I hate you Robert.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> How much for the 997c?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you Robert.:lol:


You mean :
"I love you maaaaannnnnn...."
:lol: 

See if MikeY can get you a price worth a toot.
There's one with & one W/O the Navionics bundle here:

http://humminbird.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/1376/Humminbird-900-Series-Fishing-Systems.html

You can probably get a used Navionics card for less than $100 to put in it
The Lakemasters don't work in the 'Birds - but there's a ton of Navionics's card on craigslist for cheap.

What kinda p!mp-0'-licous prices for Paul you got MikeY???
:evilsmile


P.S. the 798c SI is around $1100 with the NVB installed.

Rad more here:

http://www.humminbird.com/uploadedFiles/Global_Content/Press_Releases/Humminbird/700_Series.pdf


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'll do some numbers crunching and shoot you a PM Paul.

I just looked at the link Robert posted... the first 997Csi does NOT come with the transducer at their price. Ducer is in the neighborhood of $200-250.

I will say though that that site does have some good pricing. Paul, you can kind of ignore my PM... I'll work with you if you want one. Complete unit... WITH the transducer AND the navigation software. Nothing more to buy!


----------

